
Ask HN: Do you love what you are doing right now? - shail
If you had all the money in the world, would you still be doing what you are doing right now?<p>I am curious how many of us are actually living their dream.
======
japhyr
I am a high school teacher. I love what I do, but the 40+ hour work week is
not very satisfying. If I had all the money in the world I'd teach half-time,
with some extended breaks to hike the PCT etc.

I am working on some side projects to hopefully be able to teach just for fun.
That said, I'm pretty satisfied in my day to day work. I wish I could get paid
for the quality of my work, but I don't trust any existing pay-for-performance
scheme in education. I count myself as fortunate to understand programming
well enough that I can do some side projects that might supplement my income
meaningfully.

------
onlyup
If I won the lotto and I was able to keep it a secret, I would stay in my
current job for the learning opportunities.

After a while, I'd start my own company though.

------
senthadev
In a public toilet, a cleaner is mopping the floor. And a new start-up owner
enters in: Start-up owner (in his mind):poor guy, has to do this worse job to
earn money. Cleaner (in his mind):I'm so happy that my job is helping people
to have a good health buy keeping this toilet clean.

Same job, different perspective.

